# Anderson Manufacturing AM15



## Casimir (Mar 29, 2011)

*August 13, 2010

Anderson Manufacturing Introduces AM-15 Series of Rifles

AR Style Rifles have never been more popular or more abundant. It appears that every manufacturer has their own version of this reliable action. So why would a new company choose this time to enter such a highly competitive market? Because they can produce a better rifle of higher manufacturing quality with an innovative feature that sets it apart from all other AR Style rifles.

Anderson Manufacturing Company is a state of the art manufacturing facility with more than thirty years experience. Anderson manufactures receivers for their AR rifles in a forged option or as a machined billet. All receivers are manufactured to 100% mil-spec with hard anodized 8625 F finish, 7075-T6 Aluminum. All tolerances are held to strictest match grade levels.

In addition to the rigid quality controls of manufacturing, the feature that sets the Anderson AM15 Rifles apart from the masses is the proprietary RF85 TREATMENT allowing Anderson weapon systems to operate efficiently without traditional "wet "lubricant.

In a coefficient friction test performed by Oak Ridge National Laboratory, the reduction of friction on all steel surfaces was reduced by 85% -- without traditional wet lubricant, hence the name RF85. An RF-85 treated weapon cycles faster and more reliably, operates at cooler temperatures, experiences significantly less wear and, without traditional wet lubricant, doesn't experience failures due to excess dirt and carbon fouling in the action. According to the Oak Ridge Testing Report, "There are several advantages associated with friction reduction in general, two of those being heat reduction and increased component life." Another huge advantage offered by the RF-85 Treatment is incredibly easy cleanup and dramatically reduced carbon fouling.

The RF85 treatment process has been used successfully in other industries: motor racing - extending the life of racing rear end gear sets, showing less wear, less replacement, reduced oil from five or six quarts to ONE quart and lower heat build up; Metal-working cutting tool applications, increasing cutting efficiency and tool longevity; and in the Medical Industry, specifically Orthopedics, where traditional non treated cutting tools generate excess heat, leading to post-operative complications. These previous experiences and successes in high heat, rapid cyclic situations, makes the RF-85 treatment process a natural fit for the extreme duty requirements of the AR-15 Rifle. With the ANDERSON AM-15 RIFLE treated with the RF85 PROCESS, the gun NEVER needs to be cleaned with cleaning solution - only wiped out with a moist cloth and then dry cloth. Repeat - the action of this weapon NEVER needs to be cleaned in the traditional manner with harsh, smelly solvents and should NEVER be oiled. Simply clean with soapy water and a nylon brush, followed by thorough drying with a clean cloth. DO NOT OIL.*

Anyone heard of this weapon before or have any experience?


----------



## pardus (Mar 29, 2011)

http://www.atdmachineshop.com/hbar.htm

http://www.atdmachineshop.com/m4.htm

http://www.atdmachineshop.com/sniper.htm

http://www.atdmachineshop.com/varmint.htm


----------



## Casimir (Mar 29, 2011)

I know Pardus, I've been to their website :) was just wondering if anyone ever had some first hand knowledge.

Gunblast.com  has a pretty favorable review on it as well as a recent article from tactical weapons for law enforcement magazine.

Seems pretty legit but I've never handled one.


----------

